# small hydrometer?



## BernardSmith (Apr 15, 2015)

Does anyone know of a source for a very small hydrometer? I am looking for one that is no larger than 6 inches even if it has a scale from 0.090 to 1.050.. I really want this more for very small batches (1 gallon) of beer


----------



## salcoco (Apr 16, 2015)

have you thought about buying a digital hydrometer. only takes one drop to measure sg.


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 17, 2015)

I have thought about a digital hydrometer.... but their price is about $400 isn't it? And as a cheapskate, I cannot justify spending that kind of money on that tool. A simple - small glass hydrometer cannot be too hard to fashion and creating a scale for it could not be any more challenging (I would think) for the makers of standard sized hydrometers. There used to be one made that was about 5 or 6 inches from tip to tail but that seems to be discontinued...


----------



## richmke (Apr 17, 2015)

$50 for a refractometer. Only needs a drop. Need to do some conversion as it ferments. As long as you have the starting SG, it is not hard.


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 17, 2015)

richmke said:


> $50 for a refractometer. Only needs a drop. Need to do some conversion as it ferments. As long as you have the starting SG, it is not hard.



Refractometers can give reliable results measuring the sugar content of a liquid that contains alcohol? I thought that they were really designed for measuring the sugar content of fresh fruit.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 17, 2015)

BernardSmith said:


> Refractometers can give reliable results measuring the sugar content of a liquid that contains alcohol? I thought that they were really designed for measuring the sugar content of fresh fruit.



It is a bit more work after fermentation has started, but it can be done. Here is a good explanation of the relevant effects, and how to compensate: http://valleyvintner.com/Refrac_Hydro/Refract_Hydro.htm

There are a number of calculators that will do the math for you:
http://www.brewersfriend.com/refractometer-calculator/
http://www.northernbrewer.com/refractometer-calculator/


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks Paul. Very useful. I think I will go to my LHBS and check out their refractometers and perhaps get myself one and call it a birthday present to myself...


----------

